# Yellow bellies



## D_Edwards13 (May 28, 2012)

Anyone know of anywhere i can catch yellow bellies? I have been told that shovelhead love them and im wanting to take a couple to the river with me and try them out.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

The smaller the lake the more likely you'll find bullheads.

from the ODNR:


> Habitat and Habits
> The yellow bullhead is most common in small streams or shallow ponds and lakes with clear water and dense aquatic vegetation. They are most common in the Western part of Ohio but are, and always have been, found throughout the state. They rarely hybridize with black and brown bullheads and it is not difficult to find pure yellow bullheads.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I was catching them a few years back on craw's at Alum Creek by 36/37.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Buckeye Lake has a ton of them. But i would go to the canal's next to the fish hatchery in hebron and catch them there. less chance to catch a channel cat instead of a yellow belly


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Kokosing resevoir...take them all

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

If your on the west side of cbus best place around is Madison lake outside London. Get some liver, panie hose and a small hook and come take the hole lake of you wouldnt mind


"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Spencer lake if your farther north from c bus.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

D_Edwards13 said:


> Anyone know of anywhere i can catch yellow bellies? I have been told that shovelhead love them and im wanting to take a couple to the river with me and try them out.


A good small area that use to be good to gettem was heron pond in the three creeks.. Havent fished it in a while so dont know if its still full of bullheads,but it used to be


----------



## eyecatchin (Apr 28, 2012)

BBO Ohio said:


> If your on the west side of cbus best place around is Madison lake outside London. Get some liver, panie hose and a small hook and come take the hole lake of you wouldnt mind
> 
> 
> "friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


BBO is correct....Madison is full of em.Also if u wanna come a little farther South.Deer Creek Lake at the marsh on Dick Rd.I have always had good luck her.But it seems like i do better the closer to dark it gets or after....that is if there is water?.. but good luck on ur search!! -Bill-


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

My kid caught a couple on delaware

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

buckeye lake...use liver and you'll catch a bunch


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

sycamore creek in pickerington...caught a ton of em on hot dogs.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Agree on Buckeye Lake & surrounding canals. Also, the apartments on the other side of Gender Rd. from Delta Marine has a pond with a bunch of bullheads.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

I caught a yellow belly a couple weeks ago on something that I never thought I would.










can you tell what it is?


----------



## D_Edwards13 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone I think I may head out to Madison lake in the morning it pretty close to me.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Take plenty of chicken liver


"friends don't let friends fish alone....... Good call!!!!"


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

There are many bullhead stories....

Some don't know that bullheads are quite tasty and really easy to filet. 

I once caught a bullhead on an inline buzzbait at Buckeye Lake. Anyone that fishes the old Bucks buzzer or similar knows how fast you have to reel one to get them planing on the surface. On this particular cast the bait didn't quite make it to the surface when a bullhead nailed it.

One time I was fishing the North shore of Lake Ontario back in a weedy bay for Northern Pike when a yellow bullhead nailed my Bagley's DB3 crankbait. This was the biggest bullhead I have ever caught. He got the entire bait in his mouth! DB3s are really large crankbaits. It was really time consuming to remove all those hooks.


----------

